# cost control?



## مهندس احمدسمير (19 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
افيدونى افادكم اللة كيف استخدم برنامج البريمافيرا فى التحكم ومتابعةالتكاليف بعد بداية المشروع وكييفية ادخالها فى البرنامج لكل نشاط
وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## ماجده محمد (20 يونيو 2006)

*Cost Control*

مهندس أحمد 
جواب سؤالك بيتطلب منك بالدرجة الأولى أنك تكون ضمن برنامج العمل اللي انت شغال علية تكون أدرجت كافة الموارد اللي ممكن تحتاجها لتنفيذ نشاطات المشروع و كمياتها و تسعيرها وذلك لحساب تكلفة كل نشاط و هاد بالتالي بينعكس انة بتقدر تحسب التكلفة الكلية للمشروع او حتى لكل مورد على حده.. بالنسبة لي فأنا بنصحك بهالشي .. مابعرف اذا غيري عنده اسلوب تاني ..... أنا حكيتلك انة هاي الخطوة الاولى علشان تقدر بعدين تعمل cost Control او حتى Cash Flow. , ياريت ترد لي أو تعطيني معلومة عن مشروعك و شو حجم المعلومات اللي انت مدخلها ... يعني السؤال انت عامل resource dictionary , cost account .... ,
او حتى بأمكانك قراءة الموضوع من ال Primavera manual . وأنا سبق وأدرجتة على ثلاثة أجزاء


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (24 يونيو 2006)

فى معدات عمالة مواد والبنود داخل ال cost account&resource dictionary لكن انا عندى نسختين من البرنامج نسخة بالاسعار فى ال B.O.Q وهذة النسخة باستخدمها للcash flow من العميل ونسخة اخرى عليها المعدات والعمالة وهذة تمثل الforecast budget cost\qnty. . لكن انا اريد ادخال التكلفة الفعلية actule cost ومقارانتها بال planned


----------



## walidkhlil55 (25 أغسطس 2006)

انا اعتقد انك يا سيدى ممكن تستخدم two target من هذه الطريقة يمكنك تنفيذ ما تريد


----------



## mena01234 (27 أغسطس 2006)

بالنسبة لي كنت اقوم بادخال جميع الموارد سواء للcash out وهي العمالة و المعدات و المواد ...الخ بالاضافة الى cash in وهي بنود المقايسة . يتم اضافتهم جميعا في برنامج واحد بحيث يحتوي resource dictionary على جميع هذه الموارد. و لامكان التفرقة بين الانواع المختلفة من الموارد نستخدم الcost account category فيكون فيه مثلا 
i = cash in
m = material
l= labour
e= equipment

اما عن ادخال البيانات الفعلية للتكلفة فكنت اقوم بها خارج البريمافيرا على اكسل او ما شابه و ان كان من الممكن القيام به على البريمافيرا باستخدام الcost account و لكني نادرا ما كنت استخدم هذه الطريقة.ارجو اذا كان احد الزملاء يتعامل بها ان يقوم بتوضيحها لنا.


----------



## محمد رضوان بلاط (27 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , اخي الكريم احب ان اعقب على الرد، في حال ادخلت جميع الموارد على الأنشطة في برنامج البريمافيرا ( اي تدخل المواد والعمالة والمعدات ومقاولي الباطن) وكذلك ادخلت الإيرادات عند ذلك سيقوم البرنامجباعطاء نتائج خاطئة حول التكلفة الكلية اذ انه سيجمع تكاليف المواد والموارد والمعدات ومقاولي الباطن الى الإيرادات اي ان B.c. لن تعبر فقط عن التكاليف 
بالنسبة لي ادخل الموارد كتكاليف على حدة واما الإيراد فانني لا ادخلة على انه مورد 
اذا كان لدى احدكم طريقة اخرى يرجى الإفادة


----------



## mena01234 (27 أغسطس 2006)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

معك حق اخي محمد رضوان ولهذا السبب فاني لا اهتم باظهار خانة B.C. لكل نشاط بل اعتمد اعتمادا كليا علي التقارير التي تصدرها البريمافيرا الى الاكسل بحيث اتحكم فيها عن طريق cost account category بشكل عام. بالاضافة الى ذلك فاني اقوم باعطاء اكواد معينة للموارد يمكن ان تعينني هذه الاكواد في اصدار التقارير المطلوبة.

و لعل الميزة التي تعود عليك يادخال الايراد على البرنامج هو اظهار التدفق النقدي المتوقع صرفه من المالك و الذي كثيرا ما يطلب من المقاول تقديمه مع البرنامج الزمني لاعتماد كليهما.

ارجو التكرم بتوضيح اذا كانت هناك طريقة اخرى تستخدم لاظهار التدفق النقدي للايراد بخلاف ادخالها على البريمافيرا حيث ان هذه العملية مجهدة و تستغرق وقتا طويلا


----------



## walidkhlil55 (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا بأستخدم طريقة اخرى حيث اننى باعتبر b.c هى التخطيط الرئيسى او targt ( من اسعار BILL OF QUANTITY
ثم ادخل التكلفة الحقيقة فى ACTUAL COST فى البرنامج من ذلك يمكن عمل مقارنة


----------



## hosini2000 (17 يونيو 2007)

السؤال الذي يحيرني هو ..

المهندس الذي يعمل ( cost controller ) ..ماذا يفعل ؟ و كيف يفعله ؟

برجاء الإجابة على سؤالي و لو أمكن تنظيم دورة عن هذا الموضوع لأنه مهم و لأن الكثير من الشركات في مصر و خارجها تطلب مهندسين لهذه الوظيفة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (18 يونيو 2007)

أخى العزيز أجابة سؤالك موجودة فى الأجزاء الستة المطروحة لبرنامج البريمافيرا و التجهيز لة وفية حتى 
الآن شرح كامل للموارد وكيفية أدراجها على الأنشطة وسيأتى بعد ذلك كيفية عمل التقارير و المستخلصات 
ويمكنك المتابعة معى على هذا المثال المطروح ونتناقش لعلنا نصل الى نموذج جيد لحساب التكاليف و متغيراتها 
ويمكننا أن نحصل على ما نريد فى التقارير حتى مستخلص المقاول من البريمافيرا

محمود حازم عياد 
أرجو أن تفتح مشاركة الجزء السادس ستجد أننى قمت بطرح جميع الأجزاء السابقة


----------



## ابوسعاد (18 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز مهندس احمد سمير
بعد التحية لك ولجميع من تفضلوا بالرد
من خلال خبرتي فيما تسال عنه وكي لا اطيل عليك ارجو منك مراجعة الاجزاء الستة التي تفضل المهندس محمود حازم عياد برفعها على المنتدى وسوف تجد ما يسرك وفي حال وجود اي استفسار الجميع موجود لمساعدتك واي خدمات


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (19 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعه انا باعتمد بطريقتي في اعداد الكلفه انه ما في اي علاقه بين الموارد the loaded resources وبين الكلفه loaded coast في برنامج البريمافيرا شوفو كيف بعمل :
1. بعد اعداد البار شارت والعلاقات والميلستون ويكون برنامجي جاهز تماما after finalizing bar chart and activity lists, dependences, relationships, duration ....etc.etc
طبعا عن طريق عمل هيكليه للانشطه WBS .
2. الان بعمل على ادخال الموارد resources لكن عن طريق عمل wbs او تحميلها مباشره على نفس الانشطه بتحويله للاكسسل وبعدين برجعها على البريمافيرا .
3.هلا اجا دور الكلفه لازم تعمل wbs للكلفه انا بطريقتي بعمل wbs للكلفه بشكل قريب جدا الى BOQ بروح بعمل على برنامج البريمافيرا coast account وبعدين بكمل شغلى وبوزع الكلف على الانشطه حسب wbs الي انا عملته طبعا كل شي بالاستعانه ببرنامج الاكسل كمساعد فقط 
4. هيك شو عملت انا؟
أنا اعددت برانمجي كامل مكمل لانه بهمني يعطيني متى البدايه والنهايه للمشروع وللانشطه التانيه كمان بحدد لي المسار الحرج وكيفيه التحكم من خلا ل TFها ي من جهه الوقت Time wise , bar chart and Critical path methodology .
الان انا باستطيع استخراج BCWS وكمان اثناء التنفيذ وعمل ال update بحصل على BCWPبهيك حاله بحصل على ال SPIالى من خلاها بقيم اني انا متقدم ولا متاخر بمشروعي ahead or behind the schedule كمان لازم اطلع cv و كمان CPI الي من خلاها بحكم اني ضمن موازنه المشروع ولاء لا over or below budget


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين جدا على المعلومات


----------



## رياض الوادي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء بند مقايسةحسبbsi mss9


----------



## eqramy (9 يونيو 2009)

افادكم الله يا جماعة 
فية عندي سؤال ارجو انكم تفيدوني فية
ما هي الطريقة المثلى لعمل الـrecover plan في حالة تاخر المشروع ومن اي تاريخ يبدأ ؟
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (9 يونيو 2009)

recovery schedule 
لة عدة طرق وذلك يتوقف على موقف المشروع حاليا او حتى تاريخ data date وهل يوجد اسباب تاخير سيتم اضافتها للبرنامج الاصلى baseline للحصول على extension of time من المالك او الاستشارى وبالتالى سيتغير تاريخ ناهية البمشروع ام مجرد سيتم عمل برنامج جديد لتعوي


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (9 يونيو 2009)

recovery schedule 
لة عدة طرق وذلك يتوقف على موقف المشروع حاليا او حتى تاريخ data date وهل يوجد اسباب تاخير سيتم اضافتها للبرنامج الاصلى baseline للحصول على extension of time من المالك او الاستشارى وبالتبعية سيتغير تاريخ نهاية المشروع المتفق علية فى العقد ام مجرد عمل برنامج جديد لتعويض التأخير فى البنود المختلفة مع الحفاظ على نفس تاريخ نهاية المشروع contract finish date


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (12 يونيو 2009)

Very good topic about cost control, lets us discuss it here, , why do you guys use primavera for cost control, primarly primavera is for schedule and resourse planning, the primavera company argues that it could be used for cost control, .
How do you control the cost .


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (12 يونيو 2009)

المفكرةالعربيه قال:


> Very good topic about cost control, lets us discuss it here, , why do you guys use primavera for cost control, primarly primavera is for schedule and resourse planning, the primavera company argues that it could be used for cost control, .
> How do you control the cost .



Good observation, Primavera is not a good tool for cost control , this observation is a result of more than 7 years work in each of schedule control and cost control, Cost Engineering has its own software packages. The main note here is Primavera can not fill the most famous gap between cost engineering and accounting.


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (13 يونيو 2009)

Thanks Abed for sharing, yes indeed, we don't use primavera for cost control, it could be used however for budgetery contracts, where the variation from target does't effcet the bottolm line.


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (13 يونيو 2009)

if you are using earned value technique its essential to use primavera 
but for me i m using excel in cost control (i know there is specific software for costing but expansive and need training) to compare between actual & planned cost base line and get variances
in excel i can separate and calculate variances in the activity direct cost and the indirect expanses against the original estimated cost
Welcome to project control engineers 
who can help in this issues with new ideas, techniques and program


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (14 يونيو 2009)

Yes, you will need primavera to distribute the cost with time and get your earned value, earned value could give an indication of performance, and I think not perfectlt a cost control tool!


----------



## eqramy (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي احمد سمير على الاهتمام
هو المشروع متاخر شهرين وعايزين نعمل recover plan لتعويض التاخير مع المحافظة على تاريخ نهاية المشروع فانا جيت على الانشطة الـcritical وضغط الـduration وكررتها اكتر من مرة وزودت نسب الانجاز للاعمال الى شغالين فيها الى ان وصلت لتاريخ نهاية المشروع فهل الكلام دة صح ولا غلط وشكرااااااااااا


----------



## صقر الصقور (7 نوفمبر 2009)

اللة اكبر وللة الحمد بببيسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## qazi12 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

About the cost controll its important to have cost acount for eache activity and recources, ir order to have coreect allocation of actual cost . the problem here is the acountant system in the company, if you have the enough data for that , its to easy to to enter the actual quantity for each recources and the actual rate for it to campare between planned and actual cost


----------



## محمد ابو العباس (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين على المنتدى بحكم خبراتهم الواسعة الافادة عن هذا الاستفسارهل يعتبر برنامج بريمفيرا 6 فعالا فى مجال ال cost control ام ان استخدام برنامج اكسيل اكثر فعالية حيث استخدم اكسل منذ عدة سنوات واجده عالى المرونة فى المقارنات والتقارير وماهى نسبة استخدام بريمفيرا فى هذا المجال من قبل المخططين


----------



## خادم محمد (3 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

